# [gelöst] KDE4: Mehrere Seiten auf ein Blatt drucken?

## sprittwicht

Ich fall ja gerade vom Glauben ab. Wollte mit Okular unter KDE 4.3.5 ein paar PDFs drucken, und zwar je zwei Seiten pro Blatt Papier.

Bin ich blind oder... geht das nicht mehr? Der Druckdialog ist ja mal total panne. Was kommt in KDE 5, "Drucken: Ja / nein" als maximale Auswahlmöglichkeit?Last edited by sprittwicht on Mon Mar 15, 2010 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Bin ich blind oder... geht das nicht mehr? Der Druckdialog ist ja mal total panne. Was kommt in KDE 5, "Drucken: Ja / nein" als maximale Auswahlmöglichkeit?

 

Definitiv nicht!

Momentan verwenden die den Qt4-Printdialog.

Und der hat bei mir einen Button "Options" links unten, auf dem man unter "Pages" die Anzahl Seiten pro Blatt einstellen kann. Ich verwende kde-4.4.1, jedoch gibt es hier auch noch keinen kde-PrintDialog, somit habe ich wohl auch den von Qt4.

Und soweit ich weiß, ist das Dingens in Arbeit, weiß aber nicht wann der dann verfügbar ist.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich kann dir nur raten nimm evince.

Ich musste Okular dauernd neu emergen, weil es keine PDFs mehr öffnen konnte.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Ich musste Okular dauernd neu emergen, weil es keine PDFs mehr öffnen konnte.

 

Was war die Ursache?

Ich muss okular nämlich nicht dauernd neu bauen, um PDFs anzuschauen.

Wenn poppler das ABI/API für Qt4 ändert kann da okular gar nix für.

Wenn das poppler mal mit dem Cairo-Part macht darfst du auch evince neu bauen.

Außerdem zieht evince einiges an Gnomekram mit rein, der für eine einzige Anwendung einfach unnötig ist.

----------

## bas89

Ich kann es nur bestätigen: Mit dem stable-KDE geht es derzeit nicht, mehrere Seiten auf einer Seite zu drucken. Hallo?! Vielleicht fehlt ein USE-Flag? Okular:

```
Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(10:11:19 04.03.2010)(crypt djvu handbook jpeg pdf ps tiff -aqua -chm -debug -ebook -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)
```

Poppler:

```
Installed versions:  0.12.3-r3(20:49:00 09.03.2010)(abiword cairo jpeg lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg2k)
```

Das kann’s nicht sein...

----------

## papahuhn

Nehmt gtklp, das kann Seiten zusammenfassen.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Also ich hab mir das jetzt nochma angeguckt. Ich kann mit Okular bis zu 16 Seiten pro Blatt drucken.

Siehe hier: http://yfrog.com/17okularp Eben gemacht.

Keine Ahnung was die Ursache war. Nach einem emerge okular gings wieder. Hab ich aber seit 4.3.5 nicht mehr machen müssen.

Ich hab:

KDE 4.3.5 stable amd64

Okular 4.3.5 stable amd64

QT 4.6.2 stable amd64

EDIT:

```

eix okular

[I] kde-base/okular

     Available versions:

        (4.3)   4.3.3 ~4.3.4 4.3.5

        (4.4)   ~4.4.0 ~4.4.1

        {aqua chm crypt debug djvu ebook +handbook +jpeg kdeenablefinal kdeprefix +pdf +ps +tiff}

     Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(15:18:14 20.02.2010)(crypt jpeg pdf ps tiff -aqua -chm -debug -djvu -ebook -handbook -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Okular is an universal document viewer based on KPDF for KDE 4.

Laptops eimer # eix poppler

[I] app-text/poppler

     Available versions:  0.12.3-r3 ~0.12.3-r5 ~0.12.4 {+abiword cairo cjk debug doc exceptions jpeg jpeg2k +lcms png qt4 +utils +xpdf-headers}

     Installed versions:  0.12.3-r3(13:46:21 15.02.2010)(abiword cairo jpeg jpeg2k lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -debug -doc -exceptions)

     Homepage:            http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         PDF rendering library based on the xpdf-3.0 code base
```

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> eine Ahnung was die Ursache war. Nach einem emerge okular gings wieder. Hab ich aber seit 4.3.5 nicht mehr machen müssen.

 

Seit wann hast du qt-4.6.2 drauf? Ist ja erst Anfang März stable geworden.

----------

## bas89

Ich habe gerade ~x86 in package.keywords für poppler und poppler-data gemacht, bringt keinen Unterschied. Siehe:

http://www.bas89.de/syste4.png

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich mach alle 2 oder 3 Tage ein Update. Sollte also dann gewesen sein wies stable geworden ist.

Hier nochma meine Use Flags:

```
USE="7zip X a52 aac accessibility acpi alsa bash-completion bluetooth branding

     bzip2 cairo ccache cdb cdda cddb cdr clamav connectionstatus consolekit

     css custom-optimization cvs dbus dia divx dpms dvd dvdr dvdread embedded

     encode exif fat ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac ftp fts3 gif gimp gzip hal

     history id3tag ieee1394 imlib ipw4965 java java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi

     kontact lame laptop libmms libnotify lightning lm_sensors mjpeg mng mp2

     mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mysql nfs nfsv3 nfsv4 nsplugin ogg ogm

     opengl optimization oscar pda pdf pkcs11 plugins png ppds qt3support qt4

     quicktime rar raw rdp samba secure-delete semantic-desktop smp spell sql

     sse3 ssse3 stream strong-optimization svg svgz threads thunderbird tiff

     trayicon truetype usb vcd vorbis wav wavpack webdav webkit wifi wma wmf

     x264 xcomposite xml xpm xv xvid zip -doc -evo -gnome -handbook -ipv6

     -isdnlog -networkmanager -ppp"

```

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Hier schaut der Druck Auswahldialog genauso aus wie bei Hollowman, es wären auch bis zu 16 Seiten pro Blatt auswählbar.

Was mir auffällt, wir nutzen beide die hplip Treiber 

```
# eix -I -c hplip

[I] net-print/hplip (3.10.2@28.02.2010): HP Linux Imaging and Printing System. Includes printer, scanner, fax drivers and service tools.
```

Könnte das evtl. mit vom Treiber abhängig sein?!

~x86 kde:4.1 uralter HP 940c Drucker  cups-1.4.2-r1

Ansonsten kann ich Okular bei nutzung von kde nur empfehlen!

----------

## franzf

Ich denke es liegt eher an der cups-Version. Ich hab hier auch 1.4.2-r1. Drucker ist ein Brother HL-2150N.

----------

## toralf

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Was kommt in KDE 5, "Drucken: Ja / nein" als maximale Auswahlmöglichkeit?

 Köstlich ...

Als ich auf KDE4 ging, war ich auch darüber kosnterniert, daß die individuellen Druckeinstellungen nicht mehr abgespeichert wurden, was wohl auch ein Qt Problem ist : http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-6469

----------

## sprittwicht

Also an der QT-Version sollte es nicht liegen. Bin gerade nicht an dem Rechner, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dass da auch schon 4.6 drauf war.

Das mit der Cups-Version ist natürlich ne Idee, hab bei mir nur 1.3 im Einsatz. Werd ich mal probieren, dankeschön!

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi sprittwicht,

ich befürchte daran wird's auch nicht liegen, denn ich hab trotz cups 1.3.11-r1 auch den Druckdialog bis zu 16 Seiten/Blatt.

Die cups Version ist komischerweise aber auch erst ein paar Tage alt, kann daher nicht sagen ob das schon immer so war.

Ich musste nämlich schon vor Wochen darauf downgraden, da mein Canon Bjc-8200 Photo nicht mit der 1.4.x will.

```

 net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.3.11-r1!t 1.3.11-r1!t[3] [m](~)1.3.11-r2!t [m](~)1.4.2!t[3] [m](~)1.4.2-r1!t [m](~)1.4.2-r1!t[3] {X acl avahi dbus debug gnutls java (+)jpeg kerberos ldap lib32 linguas_ linguas_da linguas_de linguas_en linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_he linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_nl linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_zh linguas_zh_TW pam perl php (+)png ppds python samba slp (+)ssl static (+)tiff xinetd zeroconf}                          

     Installed versions:  1.3.11-r1!t(17:56:32 11.03.2010)(X acl avahi dbus gnutls java jpeg kerberos ldap linguas_de pam perl php png ppds python samba ssl tiff zeroconf -linguas_en -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fr -linguas_he -linguas_id -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_pl -linguas_sv -linguas_zh_TW -slp -static -xinetd)                                                                                       

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System.

```

Weiterhin viel Erfolg, Andy.

----------

## sprittwicht

Tja, cups war's nicht. Auf dem Rechner an dem ich jetzt sitze hab ich aber auch die erweiterten Druckoptionen.

Der einzige Unterschied der mir spontan einfällt: Dieser Rechner ist x86, der Problemrechner amd64. Kann's damit zu tun haben?

Ansonsten müssten QT, KDE und Co. auf dem gleichen Versionsstand sein, hm...

Auf dem funktionierenden Rechner habe ich auch hplip installiert, aber damit kann's nicht wirklich zusammenhängen, oder? Dann dürften die Optionen ja eigentlich nur bei Wahl eines HP-Druckers erscheinen, nicht bei meinem Epson oder "In Datei drucken".

----------

## franzf

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Der einzige Unterschied der mir spontan einfällt: Dieser Rechner ist x86, der Problemrechner amd64. Kann's damit zu tun haben?

 

Nein, damit hat es nicht zu tun. Habe hier 2x AMD64, beide zeigen die erweiterten Optionen.

Hmmm. Komische Sache, man könnte meinen man ist bei Windows  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Genau, 

denn bei mir geht's auch auf der amd64 arch.

Ausserdem hab ich sowohl einen Hp als auch einen Canon Drucker installiert,

und bei beiden erscheint das im Druckdialog möglich mit den bis zu 16 Seiten/Blatt.

Kurious.

----------

## sprittwicht

Also da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein:

kdelibs-4.3.5/kdeui/dialogs/kdeprintdialog.cpp, Zeile 41:

```

#ifdef Q_WS_X11

    if ( KCupsOptionsWidget::cupsAvailable() ) {

        KCupsOptionsPagesWidget *cupsOptionsPagesTab = new KCupsOptionsPagesWidget( dialog );

        KCupsOptionsJobWidget *cupsOptionsJobTab = new KCupsOptionsJobWidget( dialog );

        dialog->setOptionTabs( QList<QWidget*>() << cupsOptionsPagesTab << cupsOptionsJobTab << customTabs );

    } else {

        dialog->setOptionTabs( customTabs );

    }

```

Daraufhin kdelibs-4.3.5/kdeui/dialogs/kcupsoptionswidget_p.cpp, Zeile 45:

```

bool KCupsOptionsWidget::cupsAvailable()

{

    // Ideally we would have access to the private Qt method

    // QCUPSSupport::cupsAvailable() to do this as it is very complex routine,

    // instead just take the simplest case of if we can connect to port 631

    // then assume CUPS must be running and used by Qt.

    QTcpSocket qsock;

    qsock.connectToHost("localhost", 631);

    bool rtn = qsock.waitForConnected() && qsock.isValid();

    qsock.abort();

    return rtn;

}

```

Auf Deutsch: Wer keinen lokalen Drucker benutzt, sondern den cups-Dienst auf einem Server im Netz laufen hat, muss lokal einen Dummy-cups starten, damit KDE weiß dass cups benutzt wird, dann gibt's auch die entsprechenden Druckoptionen.

Aua.

----------

## bas89

Kann ich bestätigen  :Very Happy:  Ich habe zwar einen Drucker installiert, aber vergessen, Cups nach einem Neustart auch mal zu starten. Nach dem Starten von Cups ist der erweiterte Druckdialog da!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franzf

Juppidu...

http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdeui/dialogs/kcupsoptionswidget_p.cpp?view=log

Also auf 4.5 warten sollte alle glücklich machen  :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

Fantastisch!  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 :Shocked:  http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.4/kdelibs/kdeui/dialogs/kcupsoptionswidget_p.cpp?view=log

Das ist anscheinend schon mit 4.4 erhältlich.

Kann das mal wer mit non-local-cups + kde-4.4.1 testen?

----------

